# Logging on a cold morning in Northern CA



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I shot this video the other day on my small backyard layout. It was cold, rainy and windy. I had to huddle around the engine for warmth. Hope you enjoy! 



Regards,


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Eric! Very convincing!


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice video 
But you forgot to tie down your load. 
Benjamen


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent! 

Larry


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks!

Regards,


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Benjamin, I, like many full size logging companies, never chain down my logs. I just load em', chock em', haul em' and dump em'. 

Unrelated: 

AAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHH!!!! MLS IS SO FRIGGIN BUGGY!! This forum keep blanking out big chunks of my posts!! I am trying agin in HTML to get it to show up. Grrrrrrr.... 

Sorry for the mini rant. 

Regards,


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Eric that is a fantastic video! Great job! 

I have the same loco, but doesn't look anywhere as good as yours. Any chance you could post some pictures of it in color. I really like what you did with the builder's plates and valves. Also it looks like you did some weathering. Any pictures would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks again 

Matt


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well Eric that was a great video-fun to watch - 

for as close and tight as the shots were-it still looked pretty real 

better speed than ive seen folks running the pricey Asters at light speed 
one of the great points about a LS shay i suppose-steady up and steady down grades 

tantalizing tension between the narrative and actually getting to watch the loco-i couldnt wait to see the loco after each panel 

im thinking i need a LS shay- 

and 

i really liked the music too and noticed it only after a few bars-let me guess-youre the bass player?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

.Eric
Video is excellent. I really like the black and white and the sepia footage I have seen and done in the past. Makes the Shay look even more real like. Great job


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Eric, 
I always like the photo part of the hobby Trains look more real than from a standing giants perspective 

jim


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, the rain, link pin being dropped and the movement of the reversing lever were very nice touches. nick jr


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

As others have said, nicely done, and with good attention to detail. I especially liked the inserts of cab shots.

So you made that tank car? That's a great piece of rolling stock!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Eric, that is just great. 
Too bad they didn't have colour film in the Bolex back then. 
I do however think that you should add the 'scratchy' film effect. 
Have you ever seen the 'Day's Trip to Duck End' video? 
It's wonderful what can be done on such a small layout to make it seem so very big. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, 

Excellent production! Fine modeling, great atmosphere and wonderful editing.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great video and a beautiful layout Eric.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, 
was this the swan song for your layout? I hope, you will have more space soon. Meanwhile I can offer you a place to transport some donkeys, including a helper engine! Great video! 
Regards


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Great work all the way around.


----------



## Reed (Jan 7, 2008)

Great video; I enjoyed it it. 
Reed 
SA240


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Eric, 

that's a great piece of video work that you're showing there and at last a very nice railroad train and layout. 
I really like logging operations in any way and your's looking very good. 

One question : Why did you push the tank car during the return trip? 

I hope I can do such video clips too with my Shay some day. Actually, I'm working on some boiler adds like sand dome, head light and smoke box front. 

Here's my first logging video for those who have past it : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVgPQraFoSk 

Bye, Gerd


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Awsome video and love the black and white.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everybody. iMovie is pretty fun to play around with. 

Let's see a bunch of comments and questions-- I'll respond in order received. 

Matt, I did quite a bit of work on the Shay. I added the Trackside detail kit, whistle from Larry Bangham. I made a new front boiler band that is actually glued in place. It shortens the appearance of the smokebox. The locomotive was fully repainted with matte finish paints and the smokebox was painted with "cast coat iron" engine enamel. The builders plates are brass and were swiped from a Bachmann sparky Shay. Mild airbrush weathering was done with Floquil enamels. I may have a few additional pics I can post. I'll check. 

Steve, you should buy a shay-- best thing Accucraft has made IMHO. I actually made the music in Garage Band (software) on my Mac as I have no musical talent whatsoever. 

Gary, the tank car is brass. It was built by the, now defunct, Classic Three Foot Models. It is, by far, the nicest piece of rolling stock I have ever seen. It has every part that the real car has and may parts move. For example, the anglecock valve handles move, the journal lids open, the ratchet and paul on the brake wheel are separate moving parts. All I did is weather the car and built a platform on top so it could act as the firefighting car on my logging line. 

David, I'll have to check out that video you mentioned-- as for the "scratchy film effect" It is a bit too over exaggerated on iMovie so i didn't bother. I wish they had the same effect but a bit more mild. 

Gerd, I keep the tank car linked to the back of the Shay so it can act as an aux. tender That way pumping water into the Shay's tank is easier. Of course that is all theoretical but the idea of keeping a tank car linked to the Shay is based on West Side Lumber practice. 

Whew! Think I covered everything. Thanks again for the compliments folks. Glad you all enjoyed it. 

Regards,


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice show Eric. Thanks for taking the time to do this

vr Bob


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Eric - I enjoyed the video. All the crouching down in the rain to get the dramatic view angles was worth it.


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of colour pictures of Eric's Shay:


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Dear Eric. 

Well, I was never a "big" friend of the MichCal-deuce. As the prototype is the oldest LIMA Shay still existing, the loco seems to have a "god status" and the model railroad world is flooded by models of c/n122 (Someone in Japan painted his MichCal-clone in pink to different her from other models). 

But your engine looks really great. I like what you've done from the Accucraft model. 
I like to own one of these models too, but all my budget is preserved for my 2"-scale Shay. 

Thanks also for your comment about the tank car. Operations like this has been common on many logging railroads and they make the theme of logging trains so fascinating. 

Cheers, Gerd


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Excellent video Eric - and nice music too. Who knew the Accucraft shay was around in '55! 

-Mark


----------

